# Abroadies



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone had or is having treatment abroad or if anyone have done any research into it.
We had one IUI in Copenhagen in January and now I found out that Reprofit in Brno is even cheaper and even tho they are not meant to treat single or lesbian women they do it anyway.So I just thought there might be other clinics like that in Europe that we could look into..I am quite undecided at the moment what to do, where to go. I still have a couple of months to choose as I am having a lap&dye in may and will have to wait a month before we can try again.

Bimbo


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Bimbo many of the single girls go to Reprofit, others have been to Spain (I have been to IVI Barcelona but needed DE's) others to South Africa and some to Denmark, so maybe pop over onto the single women thread as they might be able to help, if they treat single women they will treat same sex couples.

L x


----------



## Expats (Sep 10, 2009)

I am also wondering about which clinics will treat f/f couples, as well as offer (or accept delivery of imported) open donor sperm.
We're based in the middle of nowhere, so will have to fly for ages to anywhere that will take us... 
We really wanted to do it in Spain, but know they won't provide or use open donor sperm.
$ is no issue, but time/success/comfort/safety is very important - is Denmark the best bet?


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Expats,
What's an open donor?  Do you mean a known donor?
Most countries in Europe don't have known donors at all (unless you bring your own of course).  They really are completely anonymous, with no possibilities at all of ever finding anything out about the man who donated.
It's different in the UK - which you may already know - as the donor remains anonymous to the parents BUT any potential child born from that donor will be able to access donor information when they turn 18 and then have the option of contacting the person.  
D.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm taking it that an open donor is one who is contactable once the child reaches 18. So all UK sperm donors (through clinics) are open donors. As far as I know, only Denmark has open donors available; in the rest of Europe they are completely anonymous/untraceable in the future. 

@ Expats - will you be having to travel from Australia?!   Or are you expatriated from Australia to some other country?


----------



## Expats (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey guys... yeah, I understood "open donor" to mean contactable by the child once they're 18 years old.
We're Aussie, but living in the ME (until the pregnancy is confirmed, and then we'll race back home). I figured Denmark would be our best bet, but want to be sure I have investigated all options. The UK, for some strange reason, just doesn't appeal... We originally chose Spain, but realised we didn't want permanent anonymity perchance the child wants info/contact later.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Expats (Sep 10, 2009)

We're back to square 1, about to move back to Australia and will need to see how we can go about importing donor sperm to Aus. Wish these things happened faster; the flying so far for each cycle is very frustrating


----------

